# Voting!



## mrgedman (Oct 7, 2008)

Everyone voting in the US? would be interesting to get a poll going to see who people vote for! yay democracy!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I went straight from work to vote.

Even though we live in a tiny township and our voting place is way out in the boonies, there were more people there than I've ever seen (about 6, but that's a lot here), so I bet turnout is going to be high everywhere.

I guess I could start a silent poll since it would be interesting to see how our aquatic community votes compared to the country as a whole, but we absolutely don't want any political discussions getting started, so it will have to be carefully watched.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

agreed - it could be an interesting poll, as long as discussion doesn't get out of hand....


----------



## mrgedman (Oct 7, 2008)

yea, it would have to be without discussion... but it would be interesting.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

I woke up extra special early this morning to vote. I was there from 7:04 to 8:10! This is my third time voting and I have never seen that many people in line in my LIFE.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm lucky, we have vote by mail here so I mailed my ballot in early last week. I really like the mail-in system since it makes it much easier to vote.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I went at 8:00 yesterday morning, no line.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Expecting a lot of crowd, I went to the voting center at 5:15 for a 6 AM polling, I was the first one there. By 6 AM there were more than a hundred people.


----------



## info scavenger (Jun 25, 2008)

I went at 11:30 am, it was pretty quiet. They had been busy early morning and was expecting a crowd by early afternoon, so I quess I timed it perfectly. This was the first presidental election for my daughter, she was excited to be part of the process. I was quite proud of her, she researched all the candidates, local and national, and all the state and local issues. She wanted to be a well informed voter, I thought she showed alot of maturity for a 19 yr. old. (even tho we disagreed on candidates)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

info scavenger said:


> I was quite proud of her, she researched all the candidates, local and national, and all the state and local issues. She wanted to be a well informed voter, I thought she showed alot of maturity for a 19 yr. old. (even tho we disagreed on candidates)


Wouldn't it be refreshing if everyone would do that? 
Around here at least, there are a ton of people who just follow that little (D) or (R) right down the ballot and have no idea what each candidate stands for, or even their names sometimes for that matter.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

cs_gardener said:


> I'm lucky, we have vote by mail here so I mailed my ballot in early last week. I really like the mail-in system since it makes it much easier to vote.


+1! This should really be the national standard, it is so easy and can only help voter turnout.
If I had a mail in ballot four years ago, I would have at least voted for Nader, or myself, or one of my fish, etc...


----------



## mrgedman (Oct 7, 2008)

i almost penciled in les claypool for president!



> Around here at least, there are a ton of people who just follow that little (D) or (R) right down the ballot and have no idea what each candidate stands for, or even their names sometimes for that matter.


unforutnaly, people vote that way because one party (not gonna say which) is pure evil!

lol j/k (but not really) hehe


----------

